# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Υπόλοιπες Συσκευές Εικόνας >  handycam  sony

## mixalis47

έχω αυτήν την βιντεοκάμερα......το πρόβλημα είναι ότι δεν δουλεύει η μικρή οθόνη που έχει καθόλου,δεν ανάβει ...την πετάω η υπάρχει λύση ? από το ματάκι που έχει λειτουργεί άλλα το μόνο που κάνει είναι να κοιτάς. ευχαριστώ!!

----------


## katmadas

θα πρεπει να την ανοιξεις να δεις αν εχει κοπει η καλωδιοταινια.
Ηχους κανει απο την οθονη η ειναι τελειως νεκρη?

----------


## mixalis47

καλημέρα Φάνη !!!  όχι δεν βγάζει ήχο η οθόνη ,όταν έπαιζε το play έβγαζε, αλλά δεν ξέρω αν ακουγόταν από εκεί....να την ανοίξω ? τώρα μάλιστα ....

----------


## mixalis47

κάτι άλλο να κάνω? μήπως να την πετάξω ?

----------


## Papas00zas

> κάτι άλλο να κάνω? μήπως να την πετάξω ?


Το service manual το εχεις βρει;

----------


## mixalis47

όχι δεν το έχω...

----------

